# An offer you can't refuse?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Kevin Garnett for Jay Williams, Tyson Chandler, Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Marcus Fizer, and a 2003 first round draft pick

1: Jay / Hudson / Rose
2: Wally / Rose
3: Rose / Marshall / Fizer
4: Tyson / Fizer / Marshall
5: Rasho / Woods / Tyson

Add to the mix, a player like Carmelo Anthony. Who would eventually replace Rose as your SF of the future. Would Minnesota fans do it? I'm not sure if Minnesota gets enough in return...... but I think Chicago could dominate the East with just KG, JC and Curry.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

If you ask me, I wouldn't do it if I was Chicago. I may sound stupid, but I think the Bulls would be giving up a little too much. Sure, if I was the Wolves, I'd take it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Crawford
Hassell
Robinson
Garnett
Curry 

You have KG who is just a mega super-star. Curry who looks like he'll eventually be a 20/10 guy and Crawford has been putting 18/8 lately in almost every game. All you really need is 3 stars


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Crawford
> Hassell
> Robinson
> ...


It looks good, except E-Rob at SF is suspect.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

It could never be done! You can't trade 4 players and 5 total for one NBA player! The contract and money deal would not make sense. I don't know the exact facts but KG does not make enough to pay 5 seperate player salaries!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I worked it out on realgm.com and it was accepted


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Crazy! Amazing that KG's contract is big enough to pay all of those players!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> It could never be done! You can't trade 4 players and 5 total for one NBA player! The contract and money deal would not make sense. I don't know the exact facts but KG does not make enough to pay 5 seperate player salaries!


It works ozzy


You have been assigned Trade ID number 995042


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

as a bulls fan i would not so that rade


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why not? Crawford, Curry and KG would dominate. And could probably beat some Western Conference teams. You also get rid of the cancer Rose.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Why not? Crawford, Curry and KG would dominate. And could probably beat some Western Conference teams. You also get rid of the cancer Rose.


Still...E-Rob is not a starter. We would get killed at that spot every night.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

so? you cant have a superstar at every position...... and you can use the MLE on SF


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> so? you cant have a superstar at every position...... and you can use the MLE on SF


No you can't, but E-Rob is just...overpaid with no offensive game outside of dunks. :|


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

he doesn't need to score more than 10 ppg when you got Crawford, KG and Curry who are all good for 20+ very soon. Robinson is a good defender/rebounder, and there is always that MLE. If this trade went down, Chicago would put role players at the SG and SF positions cause you need them too


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Kevin Garnett for Jay Williams, Tyson Chandler, Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Marcus Fizer, and a 2003 first round draft pick
> 
> 1: Jay / Hudson / Rose
> ...


As a Bulls fan, I think we'd be giving up a little too much. I'd pull the trigger if the Bulls could keep Fizer, Marshall, or the pick. I'd even through in Dalibor Baragic if they wanted.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

who would want dalibor?


----------

